# sidewalk sweeper sub needed in Chicago



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Have a few wInter contacts in Chicago with sidewalks. Looking for a broom sweeper to clear the sidewalks from snow. If Interested, serIously, call me 7734918545.


----------

